# Morally neutral acts.



## earl40 (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you believe that any act a person does can be morally neutral? I understand and believe that no man outside of faith can please The Lord. Now the question is:Can unregenerate man do acts that are mortally neutral and God does not care if he chooses the red or green tie? 

I can see, the attitude of ingratitude, could possibly be ascribe to all actions performed by the unregenerate thus be considered sin. 

Thoughts?


----------



## earl40 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have read "After the fall unregenerate man now has the inability not to sin."

If man can act in a morally neutral way does this negate what I have read. In other words, Unregenerate man can act in a way that neither pleases God or displeases Him. If it does not displease God the act must not be sin thus he has the ability to not sin.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 11, 2011)

Every action man performs comes from the fountain of a heart corrupted by sin. Every action, thought, and desire is stained with sin, and is warped and corrupted. Therefore, everything man does, thinks of doing, desires or inclines to do, no matter it's significance or the lack thereof, stinks to God, as it wells up and festers from a fountain that is impure.

Even the sanctified works of believers are corrupted with indwelling sin. His faculites are still impaired and are very much sickly, yet the prompting of the Spirit is present there also, and so a mixture is present. The best of their works are still filthy rags, as they remain contaminated, and will never stand for their justification either now, nor in the life to come. Their justification is enitrely forensic, and will ever remain so. A righteousness higher than that of Adam or angels is theirs to wear for eternity.

That's how I tend to see it.

Blessings!


----------



## Skyler (Jan 11, 2011)

Every deed we perform is traditionally described as having three components. The action itself, the motive, and the goal.

Even if the action itself isn't wrong, the motive and goal must both be right as well; otherwise, the deed is evil.


----------



## earl40 (Jan 11, 2011)

moral necessity said:


> Every action man performs comes from the fountain of a heart corrupted by sin. Every action, thought, and desire is stained with sin, and is warped and corrupted. Therefore, everything man does, thinks of doing, desires or inclines to do, no matter it's significance or the lack thereof, stinks to God, as it wells up and festers from a fountain that is impure.
> 
> Even the sanctified works of believers are corrupted with indwelling sin. His faculites are still impaired and are very much sickly, yet the prompting of the Spirit is present there also, and so a mixture is present. The best of their works are still filthy rags, as they remain contaminated, and will never stand for their justification either now, nor in the life to come. Their justification is enitrely forensic, and will ever remain so. A righteousness higher than that of Adam or angels is theirs to wear for eternity.
> 
> ...


 
What I have read is that Aquinas said that "stroking ones beard or picking up a piece of straw" do not necessarily count as possible moral acts. 

PS. Your view along with Skyler's view on this is how I see it also. I hope others chime in.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 11, 2011)

If you look at the works of Cornelius Van Til, I think the answer would have to be no: every act has at its root seeking to glorify God or seeking to glorify another (which in and of itself would be idolatry).


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 12, 2011)

Proverbs 21:4 says that "the plowing of the wicked is sin". And Paul says in Rom 14:23, "that whatever is not from faith is sin", So how can any act be morally neutral?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the Confession (Ch. 16) makes it very plain:

VII. Works done by unregenerate men, although for the matter of them they may be things which God commands; and of good use both to themselves and others: yet, because they proceed not from an heart purified by faith; nor are done in a right manner, according to the Word; nor to a right end, the glory of God, they are therefore sinful and cannot please God, or make a man meet to receive grace from God: and yet, their neglect of them is more sinful and displeasing unto God.​If it is true of individual, particular acts of believers that if they do not proceed from faith they are of sin, how much more is this the case when it is the works of unbelievers that are under consideration? Not only does that specific action not stem from faith; they have no faith at all.


----------



## earl40 (Jan 12, 2011)

py3ak said:


> I think the Confession (Ch. 16) makes it very plain:
> 
> VII. Works done by unregenerate men, although for the matter of them they may be things which God commands; and of good use both to themselves and others: yet, because they proceed not from an heart purified by faith; nor are done in a right manner, according to the Word; nor to a right end, the glory of God, they are therefore sinful and cannot please God, or make a man meet to receive grace from God: and yet, their neglect of them is more sinful and displeasing unto God.​If it is true of individual, particular acts of believers that if they do not proceed from faith they are of sin, how much more is this the case when it is the works of unbelievers that are under consideration? Not only does that specific action not stem from faith; they have no faith at all.


 
I agree, but could we count "stroking ones beard" or choosing a red tie vs. blue be considered a work? So in your opinion there is no such thing as a morally indifferent act...no matter how trivial the act may be. That is how I see it also.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 12, 2011)

"Stroking one's beard" is good as to the matter of it; but while I am condemned and unbelieving, not even stroking my beard stems from faith.


----------

